# Malay Tiger T400



## leedsbigal (Nov 26, 2013)

First post guys but just wondered if anyone else had used this product. I'm just curious. Can not find anything on the internet about it not even in the labs products. I'm not asking if it's fake or not as I got it from a good source and using Malay Tiger DBol(Metaxon 10) and defo seeing results from something. Just wondered if anyone else had used this so I know what gains I could possibly get. I front loaded 800mg and last 2 weeks have just had 400mg. Each vial is 1ml x 400mg. Anyone that has used this mix would you stick with 400mg or double up? Doing a 10 week cycle. Third cycle btw. First two were 500mg test e. Cheers in advance.


----------



## leedsbigal (Nov 26, 2013)

Picture here if it helps.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Im on the malay tiger test e right now and its defo gtg give us some other pics like front of box ect.


----------



## leedsbigal (Nov 26, 2013)

There you go mate. I'm sure it's g2g but can not find a thread or info on this product anywhere.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Its exactly the same box as mine mate other than mine being test e looks fine to me im gona do a quick search see if I find in on net


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hmmm strange even there own site does not have T400 ? going to have to take it and see I guess unless someone has had it before and posts.


----------



## leedsbigal (Nov 26, 2013)

That's what I was hoping for. I guess if know one reports back I will report back in a few weeks and let you know how the stuff is. Recon i might be the guinea pig here. Plus side is very little pip as I have read that 400mg jabs can be very painful. Bit sore day after but zero discomfort or pain.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah keep us posted mate it might be some great gear.


----------



## dave the rave (Oct 27, 2013)

Any good so far that malay tiger test 400?I see it sustanon with the addition of 150mg testosterone enanthate, any pip from it?


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm on the test 400 and tren e all gtg probably only decent lab out there these days all rest r a**t I won't touch no other lab now only malay tiger and providing it'd not dated after 2013 as they were bad batches after that


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

skyline1111 said:


> I'm on the test 400 and tren e all gtg probably only decent lab out there these days all rest r a**t I won't touch no other lab now only malay tiger and providing it'd not dated after 2013 as they were bad batches after that


if they are putting out bad batches then they arnt all that good are they!, one of those bad batches almost killed me .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GMO said:


> if they are putting out bad batches then they arnt all that good are they!, one of those bad batches almost killed me .


cr4p gear then? was going to try the t400 you recon avoid bro.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

GMO said:


> if they are putting out bad batches then they arnt all that good are they!, one of those bad batches almost killed me .


I don't want to see that pic again m8plz


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> I don't want to see that pic again m8plz


no your safe mate, lmao..



mal said:


> cr4p gear then? was going to try the t400 you recon avoid bro.


id rather sh!t in my hands and clap mate.. did you see the abbcess i had ?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GMO said:


> no your safe mate, lmao..
> 
> id rather sh!t in my hands and clap mate.. did you see the abbcess i had ?


I remember yes,il avoid then....,im getting more of that bf stuff now anyway! cheers mate..


----------

